# wheeling island



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

me and the wife are headin down to the island next weekend. the plan is to drop her off at the race track to drop her money on the 1 arm bandits. im taking the fishing gear.i never fished tha big river and would be very greatfull for any tips on where to fish and what baits are good. thanks.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Check out the spot i posted under the white bass thread, it's right next to Wheeling Island casino!!! I forgot to mention that before, man that is a good spot, maybe I should post a map.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't do that. They deleted the thread.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

FishNasty your such an idiot. I know of a good creek mouth in Bellaire that holds some nice cats. Maybe I should give directions to that hole.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Cast-off, when I was a kid we used to fish the floating docks at the boat ramp on Wheeling Island. we used to catch alot of catfish, bass, white bass, etc. Its an easy access spot and the bank is grass so its easy fishing and walking. 

If ya get to keep the car while your wife is at the casino you could drive up to Pike Island dam. Its about 5-7 miles north on Rt 7. Get off on the Picoma Rd. exit and make a right at the end of the exit ramp. At the stop sign make a left and cross the R.R. tracks. Then just follow the road to the dam. You can park in the lot and fish the pier or there are multiple pull-off spots along the road where ya can fish the rocks.

Jake


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

If anyone is interested in directions to the creek mouth in Bellaire or the one deleted, PM me and I'll help you all out. By the way, these are not "secret spots" there is parking and trails to them and people fish em all every day, for you guys not familar with the river PM me and I'll get you started
Nasty


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Man, I could give directions to atleast 20 different creek mouth locations that produce up and down the river from New Cumberland Dam to Hannible. I am all for helping people out but don't you think people should find spots for themselves. I am sure there are a dozen areas that you and I both have fished before that aren't "secret" but we know about them because we are from the area and we know what times of the year they produce. Let em go fish Pike Island if they are so inclined to fish that area of the river from out of town. That place is more on target than most creeks in that area. Last thing we need is another Aberdeen, LOL!!

Jake


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for the tips guys. i didn't mean to start a war just looking for a starting piont. i like exploring and finding places to fish.i have a boat and when the perch are on in lake erie we can hookup.thanks again.


----------



## ark866 (Apr 13, 2004)

buckeyefishinnut fishnasty was just trying to be a nice decent human isnt that what this site is all about? being freindly, giving advice ,helping. come on over to central ohio a thousand guys will be more than happy to give you leads as to where to start i really hope you are not the rule of thumb over there it would be a shame


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Posting exact locations that someone else is fishing because you are familiar with land marks in the background of a picture may not be taken in a friendly manner. Just check out the pictures from the cincy area where the authors go through the trouble of blurring out the background, or worse yet, transposing their catch onto another background.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Ark, shut your mouth because you have no idea what your talking about. It is taken care of now so its no big deal. I am all about helping people out and leading them to fish, I just dont give out exact spots. I have helped tons of people with questions about the Ohio River and central Ohio streams and rivers. Obviously since you have 6 posts you dont know much about the people on this site. I am usually all over the central Ohio forum and the carp forum. Feel free to check out some of my posts. Dont be so quick to judge, newb.

Jake


----------



## ark866 (Apr 13, 2004)

i guess, enough said, it is a shame!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish4all (Mar 4, 2006)

ark the shame is with you dont see anything in your post that has anything to do with this thread. at least buckeye gave the guy some options your just trying to start problems .


----------

